# lirc and stir4200 driver [CANTFIX]

## Koxta

Hi all!

I am trying to make lirc work with irda stir4200 driver. The question is - which lirc module should I use (lirc_serial, etc...), cause I can't find the appropriate one for my device (Sigmatel).

I'm using 2.6.7 kernel but now I'm moving to 2.6.8. I also install lirc from ~x86, so there is no need in patching the kernel.

Regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' BartuszekLast edited by Koxta on Sun Aug 15, 2004 9:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Koxta

Z tego co siê dowiedzia³em - _nie ma mo¿liwo¶ci_, by jakiekolwiek dongle USB podpiête pod port USB mog³y poprawnie przetwarzaæ informacje z pilota. Czy ta informacja jest prawdziwa? Czy kto¶ móg³by potwierdziæ/zaprzeczyæ?

Regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## Tiro

from http://www.lirc.org/faq.html

 *Quote:*   

>  Is my USB IrDA dongle supported by LIRC?
> 
> No, it's technically not possible to use USB IrDA dongles with LIRC.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Koxta

Yeah, thanks... I've already posted that information above... However, don't know why I used polish language  :Wink:  I know that it is impossible to use it in the way I want to  :Sad: 

Regards,

Koxta

----------

## Tiro

i resume this old post because think to have fix the stir4200 mysterious problem!  :Smile: 

i was confused for get working the irda device because can't get /dev/irda[something]. Well. Googling i found that irda0 is a network device as eth0 and these devices aren't in /dev. In fact /dev/eth0 doesn't exist:

```
[zzz]sp0ck gentoo # ls /dev/eth*

ls: /dev/eth*: No such file or directory

[zzz]sp0ck gentoo # dmesg | grep eth

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xac00, f4:r1:jk:mf:hf:dR, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: Promiscuous mode enabled.

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

```

So, if you modprobe strir4200 and get:

```
SigmaTel STIr4200 IRDA/USB found at address 4, Vendor: 66f, Product: 4200

drivers/net/irda/stir4200.c: IrDA: Registered SigmaTel device irda0

```

you may be ok. Emerge what you want, I emerged irda-utils and set the appropriate config file:

```
 # cat /etc/conf.d/irda 

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/irda-utils/files/irda.conf,v 1.1 2004/10/04 18:53:38 brix Exp $

IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=irda0

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=actisys+

DISCOVERY=yes

```

and it seems working...

```
 # ifconfig 

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00  

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:770 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:11550 (11.2 Kb)

```

hope to be help!

----------

